# Surround Speakers: $150/pair Budget



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok guys, I've been looking around and seem to keep coming back to the RM7 Polk's or the Infinity P142's. They're both about the same price. Which would you guys pick?? I'll be using them for surround in a 5.1 system. Any other recomendations? Want to stick to around $150/pair for a budget; new.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you have infinitys up front, stick with those. Once again, finding something from the Beta series via ebay, audiogone, craigslist or others would be best, but it's not critical.


----------

